
Building a startup from $0 to $1 – Day 4: Build - branzzel
http://twitch.tv/branzzel
======
branzzel
Hello, everyone, I'm building my new startup publicly from $0 to $1, if you
could give me some advice It would be cool. Any suggestions are very welcome.

